# HONG KONG?.?.?



## uberfast

Any other HK drivers out there? I drive BLACK in the winter time and I think I'm the only gwei Lo driver. Lol


----------



## Taipan

uberfast said:


> Any other HK drivers out there? I drive BLACK in the winter time and I think I'm the only gwei Lo driver. Lol


Just curious, what's the rate for Uber Black in HK? Or UberX?


----------



## uberfast

Taipan said:


> Just curious, what's the rate for Uber Black in HK? Or UberX?


uber x is always surging in hong kong, makes rates similar to black is what I've been told from drivers in HK. I drive Black and is much more expensive than taxi but x is cheaper with regular rates.


----------



## uberfast

word on the street is HK enjoys regular surge. Anyone here driving driving there ?


----------



## ESHK

uberfast said:


> Any other HK drivers out there? I drive BLACK in the winter time and I think I'm the only gwei Lo driver. Lol


Are you still driving in HK... I'm thinking of starting and am ****** as well... ;-)


----------



## uberfast

ESHK said:


> Are you still driving in HK... I'm thinking of starting and am ****** as well... ;-)


No, I haven't been active there in awhile, but I do have a BLACK service car still operating for me, but it's peanuts since I only have 2 drivers and 1 car. Not bad, but not great.


----------

